# OH NO! The pain continues! Now 13 states to cut off the CHEESE! With ants getting ZILCH!



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-policy/2021/05/13/unemployment-benefits-worker-shortage/


  


> Nearly 900,000 Americans in Alabama, Mississippi and 11 other Republican-led states are set to see their unemployment checks slashed dramatically starting in June, as GOP governors seek to restrict jobless benefits in an effort to force more people to return to work.





> The cuts are likely to fall hardest on more than half a million people who benefit from stimulus programs adopted by Congress at the height of the pandemic, *including one targeting those who either are self-employed or work on behalf of gig-economy companies such as Uber.* *Beginning next month, many of these workers are likely to receive no aid at all.*


I wonder if the smug ants that have resented their fellow ants getting the CHEESE will like the sudden explosion in competition to hustle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Time to go to work !


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Time to go to work !


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

If they want to get people back to work it's real simple just raise your pay enough to get the people you need. There are a lotta people that need that unemployment legitimately and it's not fair to penalise them just to force other people to work for minimum wage.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Get to Work !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

13 States started America ! 

Lets see if 13 states can get America Working Again.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Expecting Texas any minute


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I always thought getting PUA was a joke. But then so many getting sick...

I had hoped to start driving again last month but Traitor Joe and his Henceman decided different.

Going to work keeps people out of trouble. 

I just hope I don't have to take out those people shooting the BB gun on the 91 which will most likely land me in jail as I pull my own pith on them sending them into the center divider and hopefully watching there roll three or four times as body parts get thrown all over the Fwy, as the CHP can not get the job done soon enough. They seem to be targeting White Vehicles which I have.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

It's up to 16 states now!  All have Republican governors.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Get to work ! Uncle Sam does not farm Couch Potatoes !
















states unemployment funds have been long depleted.
Business will pay more. Driving UP prices, driving Down wages ! Recession is coming due to infation.
Unemployment wont be available when Real Workers REALLY NEED IT !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> *OH NO! The pain continues!*


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DDW said:


> There are a lotta people that need that unemployment legitimately and it's not fair to penalise them just to force other people to work for minimum wage.


As opposed to sitting on your ass and penalizing the producers who have to pay for your free shit?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Get to work ! Uncle Sam does not farm Couch Potatoes !
> View attachment 595709
> View attachment 595710
> 
> ...


Uh, Uncle Sam gave the states more than enough money to fully fund their unemployment funds; I could see the stupid ones that cut taxes to need more money.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Uh, Uncle Sam gave the states more than enough money to fully fund their unemployment funds; I could see the stupid ones that cut taxes to need more money.


Uh, Uncle Sam ain’t got no money. Uncle Sam has to pilfer money from the producers so he can give it to the nonproductive bums, scammers, welfare queens, cheese-block eaters, and all the other no-good lazy types who sit on their asses doing nothing but whine & complain while everybody else betters themselves.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Sucks to be you.






Find Your Local Food Bank | Feeding America


Find the Feeding America member food bank nearest you. Over 200 member food banks can connect you with free food, food pantries, soup kitchens, and mobile pantries in your community.




www.feedingamerica.org


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uh, Uncle Sam ain’t got no money. Uncle Sam has to pilfer money from the producers so he can give it to the nonproductive bums, scammers, welfare queens, cheese-block eaters, and all the other no-good lazy types who sit on their asses doing nothing but whine & complain while everybody else betters themselves.


Uh, Uncle Same can mint as much American BitCoin (i.e., Federal Reserve Note scrip) as needed. If at anytime the Chinese Communists decide not to take them, then the USD goes down, and American labor becomes competitive on the global market, while all the expenses that the American Working class has like housing, health care, education, etc. stay the same (in USD). It's a win-win.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> asses


Haha! Mr. Uber’s Guber used a swear word! 🤪


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

TobyD said:


> Haha! Mr. Uber’s Guber used a swear word! 🤪


Perhaps the reason he's an ant is that he can't control his emotions in a corporate environment?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I disagree with @JeanOcelot0


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Uh, Uncle Same can mint as much American BitCoin (i.e., Federal Reserve Note scrip) as needed. If at anytime the Chinese Communists decide not to take them, then the USD goes down, and American labor becomes competitive on the global market, while all the expenses that the American Working class has like housing, health care, education, etc. stay the same (in USD). It's a win-win.


^^ Moms, this is what happens when your child fails high school. ^^


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Em


TobyD said:


> I disagree with @JeanOcelot0


I second this Disagreement !


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> ^^ Moms, this is what happens when your child fails high school. ^^


LOL, I failed the Fall semester of Honors English in my senior year, AFTER I had completed BOTH semesters of freshman College English the summer before. (I failed to see how memorizing trivial minutiae from the great works of literature was worth my time.) With a GPA of 3.92, I probably set the record for highest GPA with a 1-legged A. I ended up with a different teacher in the Spring and got the necessary C (actually a B) so as to expunge my record. "Senioritis"? I had been considering doing early admission to college, and ended up doing 5 college hours both semesters my senior year.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> LOL, I failed the Fall semester of Honors English in my senior year, AFTER I had completed BOTH semesters of freshman College English the summer before. (I failed to see how memorizing trivial minutiae from the great works of literature was worth my time.) With a GPA of 3.92, I probably set the record for highest GPA with a 1-legged A. I ended up with a different teacher in the Spring and got the necessary C (actually a B) so as to expunge my record. "Senioritis"? I had been considering doing early admission to college, and ended up doing 5 college hours both semesters my senior year.


Your Writing here , would be much more interesting, had you memorized trivial minutiae from the great works . . .


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Your Writing here , would be much more interesting, had you memorized trivial minutiae from the great works . . .


I guess I was too busy working toward getting my Magna Cum Laude in Engineering.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I guess I was too busy working toward getting my Magna Cum Laude in Engineering.


All you needed was " Technical Writing" classes then.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> All you needed was " Technical Writing" classes then.


Ha ha. Too bad all my fellow students that couldn't pass Calc, Physics, Thermodynamics, Dynamics (i.e., the weed-out courses for my curriculum) had to pass a few more courses than just Technical Writing.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Actually I am going to resent the cheese eaters when they do finally come crawling back to work. They will be taking some of my fares


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

lol @ all the bootstrappy types who have that much more wear and tear on their vehicles the past year, just because of politics . What do Uber drivers do, like 30k miles per year? 40k? What's the plan, run your Prius into the ground and just go finance another used 1? Yeah that really sounds like you've spent the past year bettering yourself.

Fact is, ants have had to take the benefits in order to be competitive. Anyone who has willingly CHOSEN to struggle and turn them down is just being stupid. I know for a FACT that if I turned down the PUA and just kept struggling as usual I'd be in a much worse position now than last year.

Though yes of course, the benefits have to end some time. There are consequences to them. I think its jumping the gun on this though. Cause the same ****ers who are making these decisions, are the ones who would've had us open back up April or May last year. Most are just delusional and their politics are affecting their judgement. And/or their campaign funding where our corporate masters want their slaves back in the fields and all they care about are their profits. Like them with their bias should determine when we all get back to work


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TobyD said:


> Haha! Mr. Uber’s Guber used a swear word!


yeah, but did you agree with him, Your Royalness?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

SHalester said:


> yeah, but did you agree with him, Your Royalness?


Obviously


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> It's up to 16 states now!  All have Republican governors.


 I know Arizona stops it as of 07/10/21. Our Great Republican Governor Ducey. 
Incentives are 2,000.00 for full-time and 1,000.00 part-time (if you return to work). But you got to work 10 weeks and not be on unemployment. It's a first come first pay deal. Knowing Ducey, that's all BS. 
Employers should pay more than minimum wage. Rather than complaining, they can't get help. 
Make it worth my applying to come work for you. No extra pay incentives, sorry I won't work for you!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TobyD said:


> Obviously


Your Highness: I did not see you post for the 355th time you agreed with him, tho. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

*"OH NO! The pain continues! Now 13 states to cut off the CHEESE! With ants getting ZILCH!"*

Just goes to show you the arrogance and entitlement of the welfare class. They still get "cheese" from unemployment, Snap, TANF, PUA, SBA, SSDI, among other things. But because the $300 top-up has been stopped by a dozen states a few months early, suddenly its "ants get zilch".

I'll tell you what "zilch" is. It's ALL your unemployment becoming exhausted at the same time that inflation (a regressive tax on the working and middle class) creeps towards double digits, and the economy slows down at the same time. All the while your social security, pension, and food stamps buy less and less with each passing day.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Your Highness: I did not see you post for the 355th time you agreed with him, tho. 🤷‍♂️


Sometimes it just goes without saying


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> the nonproductive bums, scammers, welfare queens, cheese-block eaters, and all the other no-good lazy types who sit on their asses doing nothing but whine & complain while everybody else betters themselves.


You quoting verbatim from the rules for "inclusion" written in the Democratic Party membership handbook by chance ??

Our government up here is going to keep the money train running at least for a few more months from what I can tell. We're actually expecting an election this year, so, it's doubtful the cheese will become moldy before the final votes are tallied.

Don't yah think ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TobyD said:


> Sometimes it just goes without saying


if you adopt that habit, it would be a blessing.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

SHalester said:


> if you adopt that habit, it would be a blessing.


Coming from the guy with 15,000 replies 🤣


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Your Highness: I did not see you post for the 355th time you agreed with him, tho. 🤷‍♂️


Whats your point ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TobyD said:


> Coming from the guy with 15,000 replies


with different words. Not copy/paste. Yeah, its your shtick. As requested before maybe change it up here and there? You know, for some variety? Just create a sig, that will do it, right?  

oh, your royal highness. almost forgot,


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

SHalester said:


> with different words. Not copy/paste. Yeah, its your shtick. As requested before maybe change it up here and there? You know, for some variety? Just create a sig, that will do it, right?
> 
> oh, your royal highness. almost forgot,


Copy/paste? Are you kidding?? I’m insulted. I type out those words every single time!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TobyD said:


> type out those words every single time!


yup, sure you do. I believe you. Really. No no, don't view my signature.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

SHalester said:


> I am very uneducated.


Can’t argue with that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

some people need help with sarcasm. A map with dots on it....to follow and not get lost.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Hey, no hard feelings by the way. You’re fun.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

TobyD said:


> Hey, no hard feelings by the way. You’re fun.


I hate to admit it, but I agree with TobyD.


----------

